

Why the Convergent Desktop Is So Important to Linux - lclark
http://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/787839-why-the-convergent-desktop-is-so-important-to-linux

======
hashtag
This is an awful idea. Having a mobile phone power desktop applications with
its current specs is a no go.

